# Metal box



## DPittman (Nov 20, 2021)

I needed a box for my spindle square so I attempted making one in 22 gauge galvanized metal.  





It will do,  but it's not perfect.  I'm not particularly skilled at tin bashing but do enjoy it and my bending equipment is less than the best.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2021)

Looks pretty fine to me. Nice work.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 20, 2021)

I forgot to mention one of the many mess ups I made was I meant to leave tabs for corner to be riveted together but forgot about it and ended up having to solder the corners together.  I guess it looks a bit neater but not as strong.


----------



## Tomc938 (Nov 20, 2021)

Looks great to me!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2021)

DPittman said:


> I forgot to mention one of the many mess ups I made was I meant to leave tabs for corner to be riveted together but forgot about it and ended up having to solder the corners together.  I guess it looks a bit neater but not as strong.


That's not a mess up. It's a free metalworking lesson. Invoice yourself and write it off as an educational deduction.


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 20, 2021)

Looks darn good to me!


----------

